# Osage slab



## Tclem (Nov 3, 2017)

my buddy (barely) cut this 1 5/8" x 12x40" slab for me with his chainsaw mill. Now to figure out what finish to put on it and what to do to the couple small cracks in. This was cut down in the 80's. Any ideas on what finish that will help bring out the color. Though about some of that table top stuff. Going to make mom a little end table

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2017)

Butterfly things in crack. And some bartop epoxy stuff onatop...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2017)

Not real butterflies though....they dont hold up well.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2017)

Just remember to keep the finished table out of the sun. That'll turn it brown pretty quick. Maybe see if you can get a finish with some sort of UV blocker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2017)

Get some finish on it quick Tony. Bois d'Arc cracks real bad if it dries too quick in my experience. Tony


----------



## Tclem (Nov 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> Get some finish on it quick Tony. Bois d'Arc cracks real bad if it dries too quick in my experience. Tony


It was cut in the early 80's. Sparks flew when we cut it. Hope it's as dry as it gets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Just remember to keep the finished table out of the sun. That'll turn it brown pretty quick. Maybe see if you can get a finish with some sort of UV blocker.


Gonna be inside


----------



## Tclem (Nov 3, 2017)

2 more that had those stupid (I think) carpenter ants all in it. One more slab on this piece and then 3 more 30-40" logs to slab. 
Wonder about putting epoxy in these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Just remember to keep the finished table out of the sun. That'll turn it brown pretty quick. Maybe see if you can get a finish with some sort of UV blocker.


UV blocker doesn't do any good in the long run. Here's a bowl top freshly turned and then after about 8 years of very indirect sunlight sitting on a shelf. This had numerous coats of polyurethane w/ UV blocker.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

